# Asm?



## melo (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello 
I was wondering if anyone could tell me some reviews of American school of milan? Any other american schools in Milan? Thanks a lot


----------



## melo (Jun 9, 2012)

I am not sure how this works! Can people see my posts?


----------



## Twinkle Canelli (Mar 2, 2012)

melo said:


> I am not sure how this works! Can people see my posts?


Hi! 

Yes, your posts are there, but I don't know if there's anyone that can answer you.. I have a child in school here, and although I went to see the American school in Genova, and the international school in Torino I steered clear of Milano. I ended up choosing a local fee paying convent school where they teach in Italian because I wanted my daughter learning the language like a native. How old are your children?? Is your move permanent? And why do you want to live in Milano if your OH's work is in Piacenza???


----------

